

Show HN: Bringing back IRC, built in three days on a bus from SF to Austin - crc321
http://ghostpost.io

======
Sunlis
I fail to see the application for this. The chat looks like a bunch of
children posting "dirty words" and laughing behind their random aliases. Not
to mention the spamming and general lack of moderation. Please, stop this.
You're killing IRC.

~~~
NateDad
I fail to see how that is different than IRC.

~~~
ffreire
Depends on the channels you participate in. I tend to stick to the *dev
channels, which have always leaned towards civil discussion.

------
blakeeb
Hey all - I'm Blake, one of the devs on the team. We met each other & built
this in three days. We missed IRC's concepts of group anonymity and self-
expression, wanted to bring it to the mobile generation.

It's built with JS + Firebase.

Social networks are crap. People don't speak freely, care way too much about
their brand & self promotion. So, we wanted a quick simple way to have
brandless, anonymous communication.

Feel free to ask us questions in this thread!

------
vacipr
Currently there is too much wasted space.I see 6 messages on my puny 1366x768
screen.

------
NotOnTheBus
I didn't totally buy the innovation of it at first either, but I think beyond
a fun social platform, I think it offers a really interesting platform for
generating "real" discussions or feedback. For example, a company could use
something like this to host a Q&A with management, or for a focus group, etc.
In other words, I could see this replacing some of the application for Survey
Monkey by having an interactive yet still anonymous way for people to have a
frank discussion. Who knows, maybe parents and teachers could talk with their
kids, even! :)

------
Fauntleroy
What is this, why does it need to exist, and how is it related to IRC at all?

~~~
blakeeb
Hey Fauntleroy - I'm one of the devs on the bus, trying not to get carsick
while responding to all of these posts!

We want to bring the fun of anonymous IRC group chat to the next generation.
It might not seem fun to you, but do you use SnapChat or GroupMe?

I guarantee it will take more than three days to perfect, but thanks for your
comments! :)

------
abroadway
I can see how this would be useful inside a large development team where
junior devs might be too embarrassed to ask a 'dumb' question, without feeling
inferior to the "rock stars". (This could be useful for other Communities of
Practice where N00Bs are intimidated/too-scared to participate in serious
discussion).

I'd possibly use this to replace Campfire, with a toggle for Anon/Identified
posts.

------
stephen_mcd
Check out Gnotty if you're interested in actual IRC with a responsive mobile
interface:

<https://github.com/stephenmcd/gnotty>

------
tbirdz
>Bringing back IRC

I wasn't aware it had gone anywhere.

~~~
blakeeb
We're bringing back the fun of it. I practically grew up in IRC rooms, and
miss the anonymous-ish freedom of expression it provided.

We want ghostpost to be the mobile generation's IRC. Fun, anonymous, topical
chat.

~~~
l3db3tt3r
So Omegle for groups?

